# Bin ich hier richtig?



## Valeri (13. Aug 2004)

Hallo! 

Kennt sich mit nachfolgendem Code zufällig jemand aus? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript?
Kommt mir vor, als würde ich fragen: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Auto und einem schnellen Auto  :?.
Also zur konkreten Frage:
Durch das Script unten wird ein Popup-Fenster geöffnet. Kann man das Script unten so umschreiben, dass kein Pop-Up-Fenster geöffnet wird, sondern das geöffnete Fenster im alten Fenster erscheint?
Danke schon mal im voraus! Würde mich freuen, wenn einer helfen kann.


```
function Open(Url,QueryString,Width,Height,Parameters) {
	var OpenURL=Url;
	if (QueryString!='') OpenURL+='&'+QueryString;
	var winParam='';
	if (Width!='') {
		if (winParam!='') winParam+=','
		winParam+='width='+Width;
	}
	if (Height!='') {
		if (winParam!='') winParam+=','
		winParam+='height='+Height;
	}
	if (Parameters!='') {
		if (winParam!='') winParam+=','
		winParam+=Parameters;
	}
	window.open(OpenURL,'popup',winParam);
}
```


----------



## Beni (13. Aug 2004)

> Bin ich hier richtig?


Nein  8) 

Guck mal kurz in der FAQ nach. (Ich verschieb den Thread gleich mal an den richtigen Ort :wink: )


----------



## akira (13. Aug 2004)

> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript?



Schau mal hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

Zu Deinem Problem:


> sondern das geöffnete Fenster im alten Fenster erscheint?



Wie Fenster im Fenster öffnen? 
Wenn Du mit Javascript eine neue Seite im gleichen  Browserfenster aufrufen willst, geht das mit:


```
location.href="meine_seite.html";
```
_
Edit: Schau bei Javascript-Fragen am besten hier vorbei: http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/_


----------



## Roar (13. Aug 2004)

wenn du den vergleich unbedingt mit forbewegungsmnitteln haben willst:
das hier ist javascript:







und das ist java:








das einsatzgebiet ist völlig anders!
der aufbau ist ein ganz anderer!
das innenleben ist total anders!
der leistungsunterschied ist sehr groß!
der unterschied des zu erlenenden für die steuerer der dinge ist seeeehr groß!
die benutzer sind andere!
bis auf den namen (fortbewegunsmittel :?) sind beide total verschieden.

edit_ ich hab das 2. bild mal verschönert


----------



## bartosz (13. Aug 2004)

ein schönes Beispiel ROAR!


----------

